# Kobe!!



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

WOW

Kobe has 41 pts with 8 minutes left in the 3RD!! the 3RD!!

he is 13-19 from the field
3-5 from 3pt
and 12-14 from the FT line

Wow..gotta give him big time props for that!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We are watching greatness unfold.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

47 points now...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he won't be a laker for long so enjoy it.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*dont yall wish*

that spurrier was the coach..
kobe would have had back to back 60 pt games!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

good one!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

51 in the 3rd quarter ...oh man..he's good


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he isn't good he is God. i hope that the other players get a chance to help him on his quest to humiliate the Nugs!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He's starting to ballhog now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> He's starting to ballhog now.



but you must admire his individual effort against the NUGGETS!


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> He's starting to ballhog now.


I would definately ball hog with almost 50 points and a lot of time left.

he might as well try to see how many pts he can get when he's on fire like this.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

So, Kobe is the first player in the league to have a 50 point game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> I would definately ball hog with almost 50 points and a lot of time left.
> ...


Whatever. I know, he walks on water. He fired up some bad shots, that doesn't take away from what he has done.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> So, Kobe is the first player in the league to have a 50 point game.


this year


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> this year


thanks for finishing my sentence.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

hey, i've been an athletic supporter all my life!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who was the last player to get 50 after 3 quarters? Wilt? Elgin? Kobe's done it twice in his career.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Who was the last player to get 50 after 3 quarters? Wilt? Elgin? Kobe's done it twice in his career.



Meadowlark Lemon against the Washington Generals!


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*Kobe Bryant*

There is only one word to explain him, he's better than Jordan. He is truly better than Jordan right now and will continue to get better, he is only 25 years old. He will hit his prime around age 32.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

agreed


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Yea jordan didnt have shaq though..*

It hard to say that man cuz jordan averaged 37 for a whole year..
Kobe i think will end up with more rings and more points for a career than jordan but its hard to say that hes better right now ( i hate to admit that cuz im the biggest kobe fan)
I just cant wait til shaq leaves then kobe will average 40 a game.. and they can bring in FAs to fit kobes style of offense


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah he is better than MJ right now. MJ is almost 40. Again, and if you just watched ESPN they all agreed, he will never be considered MJ's peer untill he does it without the most dominating big man of all time. MJ was crazy good at 24, he could do everything Kobe can do right now. Most of you are to young to remember.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

He's good, and will finish his career as one the top players of all-time. He's a product of Jordan...you can never be better than the original. 

MJ had entire teams running at him, and still droped big numbers. Kobe is doubled at times, but still hasn't had to go through some of the defenses that MJ had to tangle with. That's without a Big man. Sorry fellas what you guys are seeing now was, and had been done by MJ, many of times...15 years worth. Kobe is still got a long way to go............I'd suggest Jordan's Ultimate DVD collection.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jordan didn't win until he had Pippen (best SF of his generation, possibally best all around game(not most valuable) kinda like KG situation), and solid PF of horace and rodman, plus nice players like kukoc


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Kobe at 24 is better than Jordan at 24, Jordans jump shot was not as good at that age. I think with the zone defense now it is harder for a player to score because you could be doubled before you even get the ball. Jordan was never doubled before he got the ball.

I don't think Kobe is at Jordan status yet, but he is making a real good case for himself. A player also doesn't peak till his late 20's in the NBA so who knows what Kobe has in store for the league.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Yeah he is better than MJ right now. MJ is almost 40. Again, and if you just watched ESPN they all agreed, he will never be considered MJ's peer untill he does it without the most dominating big man of all time. MJ was crazy good at 24, he could do everything Kobe can do right now. Most of you are to young to remember.


I remember. 

It's hard to say whether MJ is Better or Kobe is better. 
I see two side to the with Shaq argument. Kobe doesn't it with the big man so some want to see him prove he can do it without Shaq. IMO, playing with Shaq hinders Kobe's ability to go out and score 40+ a night, sharing the ball with the monster takes away from Kobe's scoring productivity. Last night, Shaq was 3-6 from the field. Of course he took more than 6 shots because he went to the free throw line 17 times. There is no way Kobe could have scored 50 if Shaq had 20 FGA. So we will all wait to see what Kobe will do without Shaq. The points shouldn't be a problem the titles is what I'll be looking for.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> he won't be a laker for long so enjoy it.


Why do you say that? I always wished that he could get away from having to play with Shaq and have his own team(follow West to Memphis), but now he has established himself as the leader of the Lakers. Its his team now, so why would he leave.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*good column*

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=902604

some highlights 

Bryant is playing like a bona fide MVP right now, sizzling hot and more creative than at any time in his career. He is the reason the Lakers have won seven in a row and are about to overtake the Rockets for the eighth, and final, playoff berth in the Western Conference.

The Suns and Jazz had better start looking over their shoulders, too. 

The last NBA player to score 35 or more in seven straight games, as Bryant now has, was Michael Jordan. That was in 1988, when Jordan was 25. 

Bryant is 24. 

This, of course, prompts automatic comparison to Jordan, the greatest non 7-footer in basketball history and the standard for every skilled, versatile guard and forward in the game. 

Lakers coach Phil Jackson, who has coached them both, says even attempting to compare them is unfair, but he understands why we're all so inclined.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

shaq was leading this team the first 2 rings....last year it was even... but this year, Kobe is clearly the superior player

I wouldn't mind parting w/ shaq actually and his salary....

Replacing him w/ younger stars would be better for the future long term...

I definately think lakers should clean house after this season even if they win the title...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: good column*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=902604
> 
> some highlights
> ...



This article says it all on Kobe's greatness in the making :yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: good column*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=902604


Naesdj - How about this quote from Dime Smack Mag

FoxSports - DIME SMACK: Gett off Kobe now 
Feb. 13, 2003 

51 points through three quarters? Get off Kobe and get off him quickly. Hate him or love him, Reebok or Nike, MVP or non-MVP Kobe Bryant deserves your respect and he deserves our respect. Kobe flat-out dominated the Nuggets from start to finish (his finish was approximately the end of the 3rd quarter) and made Donnell Harvey wish that he was still a toddler with a babysitter, 'cause homeboy needed help in a bad way. And help definitely didn't come from anyone named Vincent Yarbrough or Ryan Bowen, 'cause Kobe made them part of his snack pack as well. Someone didn't teach Donnell to be nice on the playground. Just about immediately after Harvey nailed Kobe with an elbow to the jaw, Lower Marion's finest dominated like never before. Kobe proceeded to drop shots from all over the court. Foul shots, ridonkulous dunks, three balls, fade aways, runners. If a shot was invented, Kobe hit it and then some. Props to Mr. Bryant and props to the Lakers. At this rate the Lake Show might not lose another game this season. ... Marcus Camby played and did not get hurt. No we are not kidding. 

We're out like the annual Lakers doubters.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't get the game, but let me put it this way. I thought the ESPN gamecast was gimping up because it kept on saying Kobe scored, non stop till I had to get off of it.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll admit it, I used to very much dislike Kobe Bryant. In many ways I still do, but that is more a part of me being a Bulls fan and him being on the Lakers. If he was on the Bulls, I would support him like all of the Laker fans do. He has obviously elevated his game over the past few weeks to a very high level. But.........playoffs are where it counts, not against teams like the Grizz and the freaking Nuggets, if he can go out and put up these numbers against the Kings or Blazers, I would have to consider him the best player in the NBA. The one thing, in my mind, that will always make MJ head and shoulders better than Kobe, is his game winning shots in the playoffs. MJ has around 10, Kobe around 0. Kobe is young, he has plenty of time to win championships where he is the focal point of the team. For Kobe to even be mentioned in the same breath as MJ right now is kind of crazy. When he steps up to the plate, puts his team on his back, and sinks a game winner that clinches the NBA title, he will get all of the respect in the world. Stay tuned.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

then again when you get push offs like Jordan it helps get more game winners 

I don't think game winners carry that much weight, reggie has a bunch, but he's still not one of the top 50 players....

The importance of scoring, is getting enough enough points to give your team the advantage and more points... I'd rather win by 14 then by 1 and have it exciting.

Not to discredit Jordan because i think he is a top 3 player all time.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Kobe will have more GW baskets in the playoffs when its all said & done.*



> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> The one thing, in my mind, that will always make MJ head and shoulders better than Kobe, is his game winning shots in the playoffs. MJ has around 10, Kobe around 0.


Kobe Hit the game-winning bucket over Jason Kidd & Rodney Rogers with 2.6 seconds remaining, lifting the Lakers to a 97-96 win over Phoenix on 5/10/00 in game 2 of the series.

Kobe hit had a game winning layup against the Spurs after dribbling the ball of his foot. Derek Fisher picked up the lose ball hoisted up a brick. Instead of quiting on the play Kobe rose above Tim Duncan and David Robinson to grab the offensive rebound and make the put back.

Against Indiana in the finals Shaq fouled out in a close game in the 4th quarter. Kobe took over that game sending the game into overtime and scoring a few point in OT to win it for LA.

There are more GW baskets in the playoffs I just can't think of them. But dont forget he is the give to guy and well as the go to guy. 

Kobe has the ball in his hand in game 7 of the WCF win he crossed Pippen over at the top of the key drawing the defense then lobbing the alleyopp to Shaq. That was the pivotal play of that game.

He also had the ball last year against Portland in the first round with the "kobe stopper" checking him. he blew past Ruben drawing the double team for Scottie Pippen which cleared up Horry for a wide open 3ptr. Game over, Series over!

I will sit back and reflect on Kobe's postseason heroics, then I'll come back and edit this post.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I'll admit it, I used to very much dislike Kobe Bryant. In many The one thing, in my mind, that will always make MJ head and shoulders better than Kobe, is his game winning shots in the playoffs. MJ has around 10, Kobe around 0.



Kobe is clutch, Can't believe you never knew that or maybe just ignoring those facts.
I'm not sure exactly how you want to judge or look at him...
But he's proven to be on the rise of greatness.
From clutch baskets, to carrying his team, to playing a complete game....
what else needs to be said.

If you aren't impress, by his performance and keep mentioning what he needs to do 
(which he's already done) to impress you?
Then you might just want to admit, you might be blinded by hatred towards the player and least appreciative.

Win or Lose Season....Many will remember this year as Kobe elevating his game.
Another young player in the NBA, making his presence known and giving a treat to all sports fans.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

D and IV my doggs no need to explain Kobe's clutch ability suggesting anything else means the guys not really paying attention. All the Kobe doubters are just wrong about him I have known from the beginning that they would be wrong. Kobe has the work ethic plus the talent case closed we were always gonna be on the right side of this argument because if Kobe didn't have the work ethic I'd be suspect myself but he does . He's gonna end up one of the alltime greats you can count on that. 

Best individual play since MJ. I am getting much pleasure watching Kobe do this. It isn't the ideal way for us to play BUT we need wins any way we can get them and for Kobe to be laying it all out on the line tells me everything I need to know about the man. He should be arrogant he's earned the right.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

a good article 

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1176456,00.html

Highlight: 

Kobe Bryant has long resisted the comparisons, sometimes playfully and sometimes with disdain, stubbornly determined to carve his own legend, to chart his own path to otherworldly status, to escape the lingering edges of Michael Jordan's shadow.

Yet he's dancing nightly now in Jordan's shoes (sometimes literally), bounding in his footsteps, soaring on the same jet stream that carried the NBA's most transcendent superstar.

He is not Jordan, just the greatest approximation of him, and everything he's done for the last two weeks stands as testament to it.

While the Lakers routed the Denver Nuggets for a second consecutive night, 113-102 Wednesday at the Pepsi Center, Bryant extended his living tribute for another game. Bryant scored 51 points, the most by anyone in the NBA this season, and logged his seventh game in a row with at least 35 points. 

No one has put together a seven-game streak like that in a generation, since Jordan did it from Feb. 19-March 3, 1988, in his fourth pro season.

As Jordan prepares to celebrate his 40th birthday next week, Bryant is replaying his greatest hits.

*"It's a great honor," Bryant said of the Jordan-like streak. "An accolade like that is one you can look back at when you retire and say, 'That was a nice accomplishment,' but while you play, the only accomplishment that matters is winning rings and winning games."* 

That's right Kobe, it's all about the W. Forget the unfair comparisons, forget the individual awards. Collecting rings is the ultimate goal.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Does anyone else think LA should try and trade Shaq after this year. Honestly, the Lakers aren't getting any better players around them, and Shaq's going to go downhill every year. He'll still be great, but as unhealthy he is, he's never a guarantee, plus his work habits sometimes are questionable. The main reason I would trade him is because he's probably only going to play a couple more years, and Kobe is obviously become the man of this team, not to mention the man of the whole league. They could draw some good players for Shaq, maybe trade him for a high draft pick and then see what else you could get player wise, try and build a team around Kobe. Much better idea in the long term, because Kobe's gonna be here a while. Any thoughts?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I think Shaq said he wanted to win 5 titles right? That is a tough call. If you could get a Tim Duncan or a Garnett for him I would do it in a heartbeat. Kobe and Duncan or Kobe and Garnett could take the Lakers to more titles than Kobe and Shaq.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh yea, it's a no brainer to do it for Duncan or Garnett. That would be an amazing deal, but I seriously doubt it would happen, seeing as Duncan and Garnett are only in there mid to late 20's, and Shaq won't be playing all that much longer. Wow, that would be unbelievable, Garnett/Kobe or Duncan/Kobe tandem for the next decade. That would really bring in the rings.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

the only way i'd trade shaq is if he asked to be traded. Yes, he's slower and older, but there is still no equal in the league. Even if he becomes a "sabonis" type player, 10-20 minutes a game, I'd keep him. But then again, I'm not a multimillionaire owner who's worried about a few million in luxury tax. If I was a multimillion $ owner, who just won 3 consecutive championships, I wouldn't worry about the tax and go for it like Cuban and Allen and the dude running the Knicks. And the rings/championships and all of the revune that goes along with it would just keep coming...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe has been playing great no doubt, but there is something that bugs me about this. It's the people who act like Kobe is on some "hot streak"-he has been capable of this all along!! I just hope PJ keeps letting him play and be the main man.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Whatever. I know, he walks on water. He fired up some bad shots, that doesn't take away from what he has done.



If he could walk on water one of you haters would say "Look, I told you he couldn't swim."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If he could walk on water one of you haters would say "Look, I told you he couldn't swim."


Part of the reason people are called "haters" is because you guys don't let people be anything else. You either love Kobe or you are a "hater." I even said that his run has been impressive, but people like you pick out any minute negativity in my statement and run with that. Was he not forcing up some bad shots? I even said that despite some bad shots at the end of the 3rd, he had a great game and has had an impressive run.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Part of the reason people are called "haters" is because you guys don't let people be anything else. You either love Kobe or you are a "hater." I even said that his run has been impressive, but people like you pick out any minute negativity in my statement and run with that. Was he not forcing up some bad shots? I even said that despite some bad shots at the end of the 3rd, he had a great game and has had an impressive run.



Guys like me? Please tell me more about me. I made a funny comment based on your comment and you get defensive, why is that?

To answer your question, I TIVO'd the game and have yet the time to watch it. I'm sure he did have some bad shots, he has them every game. As do the other great SG's of the game. Take a look at T-Mac's shooting percentage the last 6 games or so. Or Pierces and Iversons all season long.

From what I understand the game was a blowout at that point and he was just trying to put a bigger stamp on the game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> the only way i'd trade shaq is if he asked to be traded. Yes, he's slower and older, but there is still no equal in the league. Even if he becomes a "sabonis" type player, 10-20 minutes a game, I'd keep him. But then again, I'm not a multimillionaire owner who's worried about a few million in luxury tax. If I was a multimillion $ owner, who just won 3 consecutive championships, I wouldn't worry about the tax and go for it like Cuban and Allen and the dude running the Knicks. And the rings/championships and all of the revune that goes along with it would just keep coming...


Agree and disagree. Shaq has had a very large part in the Lakers winning 3 titles and will go down as a Laker legend. He's meant so much to the Lakers and city of Los Angeles that I'd hate to see him go. Clearly he isn't what he was 2-3 years ago. He isn't in great shape and that toe injury looks like it is going to stay with him for the rest of his career. He's still putting up good numbers but he isn't having the "Shaq-like" impact that he used to have. I'd love for him to take on a Wilt Chamberlin role and be a rebounder and defender first and a scorer second. Wilt got a ring that way in LA and I'd like to see Shaq fill a similar role. However, I'm sure Buss doesn't want to pay Shaq $30 mill a year to grab boards and play D. Both arguments are valid. I want Shaq to retire a Laker but at the same time I don't want to waste 3-4 years seeing the process through to the end.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you pick and choose what you want to respond to, making it look like I was ONLY critical of Kobe, completely ignoring the other gracious things I said.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Part of the reason people are called "haters" is because you guys don't let people be anything else. You either love Kobe or you are a "hater."


No...there are Kobe lovers, Kobe fans, Kobe haters, and people like you, who are just...neutral.

Kobe lovers act like he is God and they think that everything he does is awesome. 

Kobe fans are the ones that praise him when he has good games, but give occassional criticism when he needs to do some things better. 

Kobe haters just never give him any props when he has a good game, and they usually call the Lakers, the "Fakers".

People that are neutral, point out things that he needs to do better, and the things that he is doing wrong. They also give him props when he's playing well.

People, KC isn't a hater.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> No...there are Kobe fans, Kobe haters, and people like you, who are just...neutral.


Yeah.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

KC is good people y'all don't get on him. :grinning: 

Kobe Lovers can be completley oblivious to anything Kobe does wrong, they stick by there guy no matter what even if it gets incongruous. There is nothing wrong with that but if you start rejecting any other persons opinion nobody wants to talk to you.

Kobe fans can be diehard or casual I am a diehard Kobe fan and say he is the best player in the NBA, because he is. They also know when he is struggling but don't bash him.

Kobe haters like my friend are completley blind to anything Kobe does. My friend HATES Kobe with a passion. I was telling him about how Kobe got 51 points in 31 minutes on amazing shooting. His reply...He only got 3 rebounds and 2 assists. LOL. And this guy is a MArbury fan.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Unbelievable. 

I'll rephrase, If Kobe could walk on water then one of THE haters would say "Look, I told you he couldn't swim."

This has to be the most sensitive board on the internet.


----------

